# Spotify playlist recommendations



## ThomasNL (Oct 31, 2022)

Hey,

Does anyone has some spotify playlists to share with film/game music? Love to get inspired while not composing myself 

I will share mine:



Cheers!


----------



## GtrString (Oct 31, 2022)

Great idea, here's one I find a lot of inspiration in - 18,30hrs of pure enjoyment..


----------



## ridgero (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks for sharing!

Here is mine:


----------

